# BAUDOUIN Engines of the 40's



## BERRIET (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello veryone , 

recently i've heard that my grandfather had a trawler in the 40's , fitted with sails , and also with a small high speed diesel engine , trade mark is "Baudouin " 4 cylinders , 4 strokes .

Any one has something about it ? of course , one can say i'm French native , 
but i exhausted all french sites , forums and so on to get something !

Nothing at all.

Thanks by advance !


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Most of the smaller diesel engine's that were (and still are) used in boat's were marinised truck engines, in England the Ford 6cy engine was the most used "block" of all by many companies who attached their own name to it like Thornycroft, Mermaid etc, I believe your engine "block" was made by Renault. The marine version may well be the work of a particular French Boatbuilder.


----------



## omcgarry (Jan 26, 2008)

chadburn said:


> Most of the smaller diesel engine's that were (and still are) used in boat's were marinised truck engines, in England the Ford 6cy engine was the most used "block" of all by many companies who attached their own name to it like Thornycroft, Mermaid etc, I believe your engine "block" was made by Renault. The marine version may well be the work of a particular French Boatbuilder.


I came across one of these engines on a small french trawler in the early 70's also later on in the 90's an engineer restoring an old barge asked me did I ever come across one of these and I said I had in France and his reply was that only way he could gets parts for it was to try Renault in France


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

Sometimes caled Bad one, I think they were quite commonly installed in French built ships as emergency generators and emergency fire pumps.

Heavy duty slow running engines from what I recall.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Come across these engines often in my research. 
Company now at http://www.moteurs-baudouin.fr/ 
I believe.
What did you want to know?
I can then see what I have.


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

I believe that small Baudouin engines were fitted to some English Canal barges during the early part of the last century.
Think I saw one recently on a TV programme about building and then restoring an old barge named the Dover.

Don


----------



## tugtere (Dec 6, 2007)

Bauouin engines were license built Gardner engines in those days.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

If they were built by Gardner they must have been pretty good.

Bob


----------



## vickentallen (Oct 12, 2007)

Had Two of them in a personel carrier at Kishorn, building the Ninian Central..Air start, never missed a beat, great engines, think they were about, 270hp +/- spares were a problem but I think they had an agent in the UK at that time ?


----------



## tugtere (Dec 6, 2007)

In 1936 a french bloke, Marin-Marie sailed a 45' launch from New York-Le Harve, the first solo trans-Atlantic crossing by motor boat. Named "Arielle" he also had fitted the first practical wind vane self steering gear. The engine was a 4cyl. Baudouin-license built 4LW Gardner with air start. Marin-Marie's book on both that and a previous single handed crossing in the yacht "Winibelle" was published as "Wind Aloft-Wind Alow" regards Ray


----------



## BERRIET (Sep 17, 2007)

tugtere said:


> In 1936 a french bloke, Marin-Marie sailed a 45' launch from New York-Le Harve, the first solo trans-Atlantic crossing by motor boat. Named "Arielle" he also had fitted the first practical wind vane self steering gear. The engine was a 4cyl. Baudouin-license built 4LW Gardner with air start. Marin-Marie's book on both that and a previous single handed crossing in the yacht "Winibelle" was published as "Wind Aloft-Wind Alow" regards Ray


First , thanks to you all for so much replies !
Yes , this is what my Father told me about : 4 cylinders , one could shout down and used to fill in the air start bottle .

I will follow your advises and try to Google "Gardner".

Yours faithfully.(Read)


----------



## kev poole (Jul 11, 2009)

had a baudouin in a trawler i once owned,180hp @1200rpm,never missed a beat,fine engines in my book.
air start,you had igniters you screwed in the cylinders to help it start,and then shut the fuel off on one cylinder to pump the air bottels up,they were very popular in fishing boats


----------



## BERRIET (Sep 17, 2007)

hello Kev Poole ,

if you have any papers dealing with it , may father will be happy then.He never stop saying when he was a kid (late 40's) he had in hands the maintenance booklet of his father , now he ask me to google it and sort it out by any means to find a copy or extract of it .

thanks by advance .(Frogger)


----------



## Adler (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello Berriet,

I think your father said for a Baudouin engine (Societe des Moteurs Baudouin - SMB) type DB or maybe DK 4 cylinders / 4 stroke / 100HP at 1250 rpm.


----------



## Adler (Feb 10, 2013)

*Smb*

Please see also the attached file.

It's part from www.moteurs-baudouin.fr / Company / History


----------

